# Dane i szukane



## ndusju

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,

Rozwiązując niektóre zadania z matematyki wypisujemy dane i szukane.
Jak "dane i szukane" wyrazić po angielsku?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ja się w szkole uczyłem pojęć „wiadome” i „niewiadome”.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Ja się w szkole uczyłem pojęć „wiadome” i „niewiadome”.


sądzę, że „known” i „unknown” są dobrymi tłumaczeniami; z drugiej strony wydaje mi się, że można spróbować „data”, ale niestety nie potrafię teraz wskazać naturalnej pary do tego wyrazu… z tego co wiem, takie grupowanie pojawia się chyba jedynie w nauczaniu początkowym i tam należałoby szukać odpowiedzi.


----------



## Szkot

Z dawnej szkoły pamiętam Given ...  To prove ... Proof ...  QED!

e.g. *Given: ABCD is a parallelogram with Ð1 @ Ð2.
To Prove: ABCD is a rhombus.  *


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Z dawnej szkoły pamiętam Given ...  To prove ... Proof ...  QED!
> 
> e.g. *Given: ABCD is a parallelogram with Ð1 @ Ð2.
> To Prove: ABCD is a rhombus.  *



“To Prove: ABCD is a rhombus” would translate into Polish : “Udowodnij (wykaż), że ABCD jest rombem”.


----------



## Szkot

It depends I suppose on the nature of the mathematical problem.    Another commonly used formulation is Given ....., find ..... e.g. *Given* f(x)=|x+5| ,*find* all values of x such that f(x) is greater than 8 .


----------



## LilianaB

What is the exact mathematical formula you want to use it in? In something like 2+ X = 6, 2 is given, X is unknown.


----------



## ndusju

LilianaB said:


> What is the exact mathematical formula you want to use it in? In something like 2+ X = 6, 2 is given, X is unknown.



That is exactly what I was after. Thanks for the answers to all of you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equation


----------

